# Windows 7 - "Not connected, no connections are available" with CABLE connection



## medvesajt (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

*It seems to me that everyone on the internet had this problem while using wireless internet, but I have this issue with cable.*

So, I'm using Window 7 32 bit, and my problem is, that after a reboot, my net stopped working, and I get this message on the Windows system tray. I'm using a router with 3 other computers with working connection. It neither works on that PC if I directly plug the modem in. If I go into the adapter settings, I can see that I'm connected, but if I watch the status of the connection, there is sent data, but it's not receiving any. It also says that there's no active IPv4, nor IPv6 connection (they are set to automatically assign addresses, and the other computers on the network are using only IPv4, guess IPv6 is not supported). I tried deactivating the IPv6, but it didn't work. I scanned for viruses, malwares, had some hits, deleted them, but it didn't solve the problem. I even uninstalled every firewall, and turned on the Windows Firewall. I reinstalled the network driver, with no luck at all. I tried using programs like *WinSockFix* and Microsoft *FixIt*, and commands like *netsh winsock reset catalog*, *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*, *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*, *netsh interface ipv4 install*, they didn't work either.

Apart from the try with WinSockFix, I don't use any 3rd party network manager.

Any ideas?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi: Does after a re-boot mean a re-install or just a normal restart boot. ?
Have you tried a different cable ?
When you plugged directly to the modem,did you perform a modem power on reset ?
May we see:
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)



In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## medvesajt (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for your reply,

I meant reboot like restarting the computer, after I deleted some viruses. The cable is OK, I currently use it with my laptop, and I didn't do a reset on the modem, I'll give it a shot, but I could connect with it (gave the name and password, and it said it's connected, but still no internet access).

I did think of posting an ipconfig /all, but there has to be some serious problem, it's so short, I didn't think it'd be very informational. But here it is:

Microsoft Windows [verziószám: 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Minden jog fenntartva.

E:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name. . . . . . . . . . . . : Szemetes
DNS Servers . . . . . . :
Node Type. . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled . . . . . : No

E:\Windows\system32>

Please note that I had to translate it, so the phrases are may not a 100% accurate.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Well,if that's it,you show no network capability at all in normal mode.
Try this:
Stack repair for XP and Vista.
Courtesy of Johnwill of the Networking forum.

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7

Start, All Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log

Reboot the machine.

Have you tried a system restore to prior to the problem ?


----------



## medvesajt (Aug 24, 2011)

Please recall my original post: "I tried using programs like WinSockFix and Microsoft FixIt, and commands like netsh winsock reset catalog, netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log, netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log, they didn't work either."

By the way, only netsh winsock reset catalog proceeded.

Sadly, I don't have any system restore points, I know it was a mistake.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Sorry for the mis-read
May I see:
Let&#8217;s take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network adapters and Other devices sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Did you try from device manager,an uninstall of the adapter and then a re-boot.?
Also,have you checked your Bios settings.Sometimes there is a setting for the Lan which might need to be enabled .
And what error message a re you receiving ?

And in the modem connected state you indicated"but I could connect with it (gave the name and password, and it said it's connected, but still no internet access)."
Does the ipconfig still look the same with the modem connect ?


----------



## medvesajt (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, so I attached the screenshot from Device Manager, though I don't know what Other Devices section are you speaking of, I couldn't find it there.

As you can see, my connection is the Realtek Family Controller, it shows that there are no problems at all, I tried deleting it and then rebooting, I even updated it's driver. I also had an entry in network devices called Toredo Tunnel Adapter, which had a yellow triangle with a ! for a long time, I couldn't update it's driver and as far as I know, it's only for IPv6, which my router apparently doesn't support, so I recently deleted it, because I though it might interfere with IPv4. Never reinstalled itself after reboot.

As for the BIOS, the only network releted things I found there were Onboard LAN Function, which was enabled, and Onboard Lan Boot ROM, witch wasn't, but it didn't make any difference.

Sadly, the ipconfig is exactly the same without the router, the only thing that changes is the message from "Not connected, no connections are available" to "Not connected, there are available connections", with my newly created direct connection underneath it, saying "connected". I also performed a reset on the modem.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I believe you are correct about the Tunnel adapter.If the lan option is enabled,then I am afraid that I am out of ideas.
Hopefully,another Network Tech will have some ideas.
Sorry.


----------



## medvesajt (Aug 24, 2011)

No problems at all, and thank you for trying to help, sir.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does the ethernet connection show in Network Connections? Is it enabled?


----------



## medvesajt (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, it's enabled, of course, even says it's connected, though it indicates that there isn't any IPv4 nor IPv6 connection.

All right, so here's how it looks like, it'll may clear things up. (I was also bored, so... )


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's not even close to normal for a connection to be enabled in Network Connections but not show up in ipconfig. However, I don't know what would cause that.

How come the Windows\system32 folder is on the E drive? Don't know if that causes problems, but it's certainly unusual.


----------



## medvesajt (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, it's a bit unusual, I know, but I have two winchesters, an 500 GB and a 100 GB one, and I split the smaller into 2 partitions, and installed the OS on the second 50 GB partition, because I wanted to keep the bigger hard disk for storage. So I basically have C:\, D:\ and E:\ as hard disks, and F:\ as a CD writer. It's really unlikely to be the problem, since I've been using it for a year now without any issues, and E:/ is not the CD writer.


----------



## Paul8977 (Sep 15, 2011)

Did you ever get a solution to this? I have the same issue. Got an update from microsoft then it went wrong, I am connected via lan and am on the net but the netowek map doersnt work and the computer says im not conected at all even though I am.


----------

